# Knicks vs Hawks: Dec 16, 2005



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<HR style="COLOR: #f26f1f" SIZE=1><!-- / icon and title --><!-- message -->


*vs







*
*Knicks (6-15) vs Hawks (4-17)*
*Dec 16, 2005 7:30PM*
*(TV: MSG, NBALP)*
*Philips Arena *
*Atlanta, GA*
*(Radio: 1050 ESPN, WADO)
Projected Starting Lineup:
Knicks




































*
*Hawks*




































​






*Hawks:*


> In the next episode of "What Might Have Been," the Hawks will see Eddy Curry and the New York Knicks Friday night. He's another one of the young centers Atlanta tried to woo during the summer, only to see the player sign a much more lucrative deal than the one the Hawks were offering. They faced Samuel Dalembert Wednesday night in Philadelphia.


*Knicks*


> Knicks president Isiah Thomas did pick up the phone and call the Indiana Pacers about Ron Artest, who listed New York as his destination of choice over the weekend. It probably wasn't a lengthy conversation, though. Thomas admitted he wasn't ready to mortgage any part of the future, even if such a move were to bring a stopper with All-Star credentials. He will not include Channing Frye, Nate Robinson, David Lee or Trevor Ariza in any deal.


http://msn.foxsports.com/nba/team?categoryId=71092​


----------



## BIGsHOTBOY12345 (Aug 24, 2005)

Is there stll a chance we could get ron artest or al harrington? ohh yeah... and the knicks will win this one  :gopray: :nonono:


----------



## CFrye7 (Dec 9, 2005)

We should win this one. 



Knicks 103
Hakws 97


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

You ready CFrye? Let's get this party started.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

44-38 ATL damn shame.... 9 minutes left in the 2nd quarter.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Salim with the AND 1 and will go to the line. Salim hits the free throw. Crawford with the 3. 

52-45 Atlanta 7 minutes left in the 2nd.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Antonio Davis throws it down for the dunk. Al Harrington with the baseline jumper. Josh Smith with the slam off the rebound! Rose comes back on the other end with the lay in and the AND 1. Rose misses the free throw, but Williams is called for the foul on AD. the Knicks get back the possesion. 

62-50 ATL 4 minutes left in the 1st half. Yikes this does not look good


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The Knicks just gave up a season high 69 points in the first half alone. This is really sad. 

69-56 ATL less than 3 minutes remaining...did the Knicks give up on LB? Are they officially tuning him out now?


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

they jus ****in suck n are waitin for stephon to get shipped out of there.

i think the players jus dont like steph anymore


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Josh Smith with the huge block on Q to disrupt the fast break. This is getting real ugly real quick. Steph lays it in for the AND 1. Steph misses the free throw but Rose grabs the rebound. Woods hits the 3. ATL calls a time out.

71-62 less than 36 seconds remaining in the 2nd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

The True Essence said:


> they jus ****in suck n are waitin for stephon to get shipped out of there.
> 
> i think the players jus dont like steph anymore


Nah True, I think the entire squad is tuning LB out. I can't believe we are getting beat this bad.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

End of the half:

71-62


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>2-9</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>8-11</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>18</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>12</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>25-46
(.543)</TD><TD>9-15
(.600)</TD><TD>3-6
(.500)</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>62</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 7</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Atlanta Hawks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Smith, F</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Harrington, F</TD><TD>9-12</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Pachulia, C</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Ivey, G</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Johnson, G</TD><TD>10-13</TD><TD>0-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>24</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Edwards</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Lue</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Williams</TD><TD>1-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Thomas</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Stoudamire</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Childress</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>26-38
(.684)</TD><TD>11-14
(.786)</TD><TD>8-9
(.889)</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>71</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 3</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>



<TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgC align=middle><TD align=left>*Officials: *Greg Willard, Tim Donaghy, Gary Zielinski
</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harrington and Joe Johnson combined for 48 points in this half. :whofarted


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

i dunno, nobody seems to follow marburys lead, and tonight hes making sure nobody gets the ball but him....

the defense>? nonexistent....the lineups, still inconsistent. the team passing,horrendous


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the rebound and put back to start the 3rd qtr. Ariza with the steal...Frye with the sweet jumper. 

71-66 Hawks.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the nice pass to Steph for the AND 1. Steph hits the free throw. Al Harrington is on fire, he hits another jumper. Ariza is charged with the offensive foul.

78-69 ATL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Harrington with 32 points so far. Lawdy...this kid is going to wind up dropping 50 on our behinds if we don't shut him down.

82-71 ATL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Frye with the post move to get inside. JJ with the field goal. Frye misses, James with the rebound but is fouled before he can finish the put back. James hits 1 of 2. 

85-74 3rd qtr.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

89-74 ATL...Knicks call a time out. This is embarrassing....


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Williams with the jump shot. Crawford with the jumper...Lue comes back down with a jumper of his own. Crawford comes back with another jumper.

95-79 ATL


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Why are we allowing Harrington to get deep in the paint? My goodness play some defense! Can we get David Lee in the game? Damnnnnnn


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Thanks Nate for chucking as time wind down in 3rd. Nice teamwork there buddy, you ever heard of setting up your teammate for the score? That is what point guards do.

97-81 End of the 3rd qtr.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

anyone else really not surprised?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

This game was brutal, I didn't think it could get any worse.

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*New York Knicks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Away><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Ariza, F</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>1-4</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>C Frye, F</TD><TD>31</TD><TD>7-16</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>14</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J James, C</TD><TD>13</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Marbury, G</TD><TD>41</TD><TD>9-13</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>21</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Richardson, G</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>2-11</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Taylor</TD><TD>18</TD><TD>4-9</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Davis</TD><TD>14</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>7</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Q Woods</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>3-6</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Crawford</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>8-9</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>4-4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>23</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>N Robinson</TD><TD>7</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>1-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Butler</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Rose</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>3-5</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>42-87
(.483)</TD><TD>22-33
(.667)</TD><TD>5-9
(.556)</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>12</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>16</TD><TD>26</TD><TD>111</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 12</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Davis (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 21</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 8</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 56</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 0</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Eddy Curry (inactive) , Anfernee Hardaway (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width=30>







</TD><TD>*Atlanta Hawks*</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE class=bgBdr cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR class=bgHdr1Home><TD>Player</TD><TD align=middle colSpan=13>Game</TD></TR><TR class=bgHdr3 vAlign=bottom align=right><TD align=left width="20%"></TD><TD>Min</TD><TD>FGM-A</TD><TD>FTM-A</TD><TD>3PM-A</TD><TD>Off
Reb</TD><TD>Def
Reb</TD><TD>Tot
Reb</TD><TD>Ast</TD><TD>Stl</TD><TD>Blk</TD><TD>TO</TD><TD>PF</TD><TD>Pts</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Smith, F</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>2-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>6</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>A Harrington, F</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>13-19</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>6-6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>35</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>Z Pachulia, C</TD><TD>30</TD><TD>3-10</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>R Ivey, G</TD><TD>8</TD><TD>1-1</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>2</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Johnson, G</TD><TD>38</TD><TD>14-18</TD><TD>2-5</TD><TD>6-7</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>36</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>T Lue</TD><TD>17</TD><TD>2-3</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>4</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>M Williams</TD><TD>28</TD><TD>2-6</TD><TD>5-6</TD><TD>0-2</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>9</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Childress</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>3-3</TD><TD>2-2</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>3</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>4</TD><TD>8</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Edwards</TD><TD>6</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>S Stoudamire</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>3-4</TD><TD>7-7</TD><TD>0-1</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>2</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>13</TD></TR><TR class=bgC onmouseover="this.className='bgHigh';" onmouseout="this.className='bgC';" align=right><TD align=left>J Thomas</TD><TD>5</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0-0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>0</TD><TD>1</TD><TD>0</TD></TR><TR class=bgHigh align=right><TD align=left>*Totals*</TD><TD>240</TD><TD>43-68
(.632)</TD><TD>24-32
(.750)</TD><TD>12-16
(.750)</TD><TD>11</TD><TD>22</TD><TD>33</TD><TD>20</TD><TD>9</TD><TD>10</TD><TD>19</TD><TD>29</TD><TD>122</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE><TABLE cellSpacing=1 cellPadding=2 width="100%" border=0><TBODY><TR><TD width="50%">*Team Rebounds:* 6</TD><TD>*Technicals:* 1 Player: Pachulia (1) </TD></TR><TR><TD>*Ejections:* 0</TD><TD>*DQ's:* 0</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Points off turnovers:* 19</TD><TD width="50%">*Team Turnovers:* 1</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Fast Break Points:* 11</TD><TD>*Points in the Paint:* 40</TD></TR><TR><TD>*Biggest Lead:* 18</TD><TD></TD></TR><TR><TD colSpan=2>*DNP:* Esteban Batista (coach's decision) , Tony Delk (inactive) , Donta Smith (inactive) </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## Chinatownballer (Oct 13, 2005)

I think we were probably better back when Clarence Weatherspoon was our center lol. We are really pathetic this year. I've come to savor every open layup the Knicks make cause you never know, we're capable of any level of suckage.


----------



## The True Essence (May 26, 2003)

the team assists lately have been at an all time low.

combine that with the lack of defense... and you have a really really ****ty team. no offense AND no defense...


----------



## knicksfan (Jan 4, 2003)

All I can say is after this horrible game if Al Harrington didn't help my fantasy team win this week I really WILL be one depressed knickfan


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

I think Q has cought the malik Rose diease. Q cant hit a wide-open mid range jumper anymore.


----------

